# Lost in Alabama



## Spookey (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello All,

I have been involved in martial arts for most of my life. My father pioneered Taekwondo in my home state after the Vietnam War. He was also well versed in Judo & Hapkido as were most military trained TKD guys of the time. So, these concepts were passed on as part of my regular training. I was officially introduced to Judo / Ju-Jutsu about 20 years ago by a gentleman who was in the area and ran pretty much a "study group" or unofficial club at the local university. This relationship lasted for a few years, then I moved away due to work. I lost contact with him during this time. I have trained in a few garage gyms here and their, and with service members of varying backgrounds over the years. 

That being said, there is no black belt level Judo or BJJ in my area, or within an hours drive. Since I operate a full time TKD school on top of a full time job extensive travel is a no go at this time. I continue training as much as possible, and am passing on my knowledge to the older teenage & adult members of my school. 

All that being said, I have never officially been ranked (certified), and have not been reviewed in over a decade. I have considered myself a 1st kyu for 10+ years now. I am wondering if I am hopelessly stuck or if there is any legitimate resource that maybe available to me. 

Your input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 28, 2012)

How close are you to B'ham?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD. Please excuse typos & brevity of posts.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 28, 2012)

I know there are BJJ in Huntsville, AL. There is a Genbukan dojo there as well.
 This thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/51063-Judo-in-Alabama
http://www.fightteam.net/art/AL/Judo

A BJJ Purple and Brown is still good instruction so doesn't always have to be a black belt.


----------



## Spookey (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for the responses, I am about an 1.5 hours from B'ham & 3.5 hours from Huntsville. There is a BJJ Purple Belt here in our city, but they primarily run a no-gi class attached to an MMA program. My preference would certainly be a traditional gi program that runs more than once a week.

I am hoping to build a strong study group here, and search out a school that will allow me to travel in maybe monthly or something along those lines. At least until I reach my goal of sho-dan.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 28, 2012)

Contact Mark Barlow in B'ham at the Akayama Jujutsu dojo.

He has an active group on Facebook or you can find him on budoseek.net.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD. Please excuse typos & brevity of posts.


----------

